# Las Vegas Sands (LVS)



## Time4earlyretirement (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone following this, or has some insight?

It has been on my radar for long term holds, and 58 was a price I wanted to get in at, but now second guessing.



Cheers


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

I swing trade LVS a lot! especially when the momentum was behind it... but lately dumbed all casino stocks.


----------

